# Production?



## maloufstree (May 28, 2010)

What are you guys doing to encourage production? I want to try to boost production (Dont we all) and was wanting to know what others were doing.

Thanks, Craig


----------



## ASD (May 29, 2010)

Can the slowest guy on the teem


----------



## maloufstree (May 29, 2010)

ASD said:


> Can the slowest guy on the teem



Just can him ?


----------



## mpatch (May 30, 2010)

bonuses based on production numbers. say your target is $75 man hour and he/she is on the clock for 10 hours and does $1000 in production he/she made $250 more than expected. give %10 to %20 of that $250 back to him/her in the form of a bonus.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 30, 2010)

mpatch said:


> bonuses based on production numbers. say your target is $75 man hour and he/she is on the clock for 10 hours and does $1000 in production he/she made $250 more than expected. give %10 to %20 of that $250 back to him/her in the form of a bonus.




I would do that on a 2 week or a monthly plan. That would even out the jobs that take longer.

Scott


----------



## fireemt799 (May 31, 2010)

The best thing that has worked for me for my firewood business is to put them on piece rate pay say $10 to load a cord of wood $30 to cut a cord and so on. Really helps those that aint working that hard cause either they start working more so they can make some money or quit. Very effective in my experience


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 2, 2010)

Incentives can work if you can afford to give them. But they can also backfire, if your job is bid low, the crew is working hard but there won't be any incentive. 

I think one of the most effective ways is just letting the crew know how much time is budgetted for the job (include travel). So if in the morning you have 7 hours of work and 1 hour of travel budgetted, let them know so they don't dilly dally at the coffee shop.

Also I think your crew foreman should be the only one responsible for productivity. A branch dragger/raker can only do so much, and it should the foreman/climber's job to crack the whip.


----------



## deeker (Jun 2, 2010)

maloufstree said:


> Just can him ?



'Cause you go to jail for shooting him.


----------

